# Buying & Insuring second hand car in Spain without being resident



## Alexander Is. (8 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find proper information about the required papers to buy and insure a second hand car in Spain, without being a resident.

Let me explain.

Lots of people from all over the EU have summer homes or simply come for a few months per year to Spain and have a car there that stays when they go home, has spanish plates and spanish insurance. I don't really know how they do it, BUT.

After much searching and calling the DGT today, it seems impossible according to them to own a car in Spain with spanish plates & insurance without being resident or without empadronamiento.

However, if one spends over than 6 months per year in Spain, they are obliged to become fiscal resident in Spain, and pay all their taxes here. People who spend less than 6 months usually don't get an empadronamiento, even if they own a summer house or flat in Spain, because first they are not technically residents of Spain (main residence in home country), and second having an empadronamiento in Spain might lead the govt believe you're a permanent resident and force the fiscal residency upon you. 

Of course if you live in France you can just drive your french car to Spain for a few months and then back. But If you're from further away it might take 2+ days by car vs 3h by plane, so given the low prices of cheap second hand cars, it's much better to just have a fixed car in Spain. 

So, how is it doable to have a car then ? Are any of you in this situation and if so, how did you solve this please ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Alexander Is. said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to find proper information about the required papers to buy and insure a second hand car in Spain, without being a resident.
> 
> ...


Lots of us purchased cars as non residents. 
I did in early 2019 and had no issues at all.
You need a Spanish address to register it to (proof in deeds or a rental contract), an NIE, passport (depending on the dealer), and of course the money. I was also asked for a bill in my name and the address. (electric in my case)

Insurance also no issues, I have fully comp with Linea Directa and they didn't even want a copy of my then Uk drivers licence. Ive since swapped licences and they still don't want a copy of that..
The log book was sent back to the dealer as he stored the car for six months until we could come over again. 
The tax is due on the 1st jan and whoever is the registered keeper at that time is responsible, so I didn't get a bill until the next march (which was sent to our Spanish address).

Not true about being resident before you can get a car......
And seeing as its not allowed (don't know about being illegal) to be on the Padron if not resident, you should not be asked for this anyway.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The common misconception is that you need a certificado de empadronamiento to register the car at your address, but it is not true.

Most gestors insist on this because it is the safest document and the one most peopel do use, but as Barriej stated, you can register it with any document which proves your abode.

I myself have bought a car after moving within Spain and because I was still empadronado at the old address I used the deeds of the new address instead, they were fine with that.

Why the DGT would tell you that you need to be empadronado is beyond me, but as is often the case with civil servants in Spain, if you don't like the answer the first one gives you, just ask a different one, they will give you a different answer...


----------



## Alexander Is. (8 mo ago)

Thanks a lot to both of you, indeed I ended up calling the DGT because exactly what you said, every place was giving me a different answer.

So to sum up, you do need a NIE (at least a white one I guess ?) and any proof of residence address. In my case since I'm living with my GF the months I'm in Spain however, I have no rental contract in my name or a utility bill or any kind of bill with my name and address.. I guess I could ask a piece of paper from my GF which would be like a rental contract but it's totally unofficial and probably not enough for the DGT to make the name change or for the insurance company right ? which is why they suggested to me do do the padrón ...

What's your take on this ?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

In that case I would ask a notario to prepare an "acta notarial" to accredit your residence at her address.

Tell the notary exactly what it is for so that they can prepare the best document for you in this case, there are several types of actas and I'm not 100% sure that there is one that fits your situation, but I'd expect so.


----------



## Alexander Is. (8 mo ago)

Barriej said:


> I was also asked for a bill in my name and the address. (electric in my case)


So you mean you contracted a electricty provider for an address without being empadronado there ?

A notary hmm ? wouldn't a sublet rental contract not be easier/better ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alexander Is. said:


> So you mean you contracted a electricty provider for an address without being empadronado there ?
> 
> A notary hmm ? wouldn't a sublet rental contract not be easier/better ?


Lots of people own holiday homes & have utilities connected in their name.

They aren't empadronado. If they are, they shouldn't be.

Yes, a rental contract would be easier!


----------



## Alexander Is. (8 mo ago)

okay thanks ! of course if you own real estate everything gets easier, if you don't own or rent one yourself its more difficult ..

given any private person can make a rental contract to another private person without any more proof, i wonder if Trafico and the insurance would accept this. some of the people i've been talking to there seem a bit "anal" about the whole thing sorry to say this ...


----------



## Alexander Is. (8 mo ago)

Well seems im back to square one.

Called again and yes they say of course if you have bought real estate it can be used as official address papers, but they don't see how someone can be renting with utilities in their name if they're staying less than 6 months, and a paper rental contract is also invalid as they say anyone friend or stranger can write a paper with anything on it, its not official enough to register a bought car...

What to do ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alexander Is. said:


> Well seems im back to square one.
> 
> Called again and yes they say of course if you have bought real estate it can be used as official address papers, but they don't see how someone can be renting with utilities in their name if they're staying less than 6 months, and a paper rental contract is also invalid as they say anyone friend or stranger can write a paper with anything on it, its not official enough to register a bought car...
> 
> What to do ?


You are being given the run-a-round by someone who doesn't know the system.

A rental contract is quite sufficient


----------



## Alexander Is. (8 mo ago)

Thanks ! indeed, i guess it's an edge case for some employees so they just tell you whatever
I actually find this yesterday, which is the modelo 620 to pay the tax after bying the vehicle, and it clearly states what to do when you're a non resident, which means it's possible.






Agencia Tributaria: Vehículos, embarcaciones de recreo y aeronaves usados(620)


Los no residentes deberán presentar este modelo cuando adquieran en España vehículos, embarcaciones de recreo y aeronaves usados



sede.agenciatributaria.gob.es


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Alexander Is. said:


> Well seems im back to square one.
> 
> Called again and yes they say of course if you have bought real estate it can be used as official address papers, but they don't see how someone can be renting with utilities in their name if they're staying less than 6 months, and a paper rental contract is also invalid as they say anyone friend or stranger can write a paper with anything on it, its not official enough to register a bought car...
> 
> What to do ?


You are correct that any two people can sign a private contract for a rental, but to make it "official" you should register it with the "registro de Propiedad". If you turn up with a rental contract which is formally registered I don't think they could turn you away.
But I had asumed before that your girlfriend was probably renting too, and its very unlikely she would be able to sub-rent and be able to formalise the contract with you as sub-tenant. That is why I suggested the notary.

If you don't want to use the notary route, you could always ask your girlfriends tenant to draw up a new contract with you named as a tenant, but you'd still have to register that new contract.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Alexander Is. said:


> Thanks ! indeed, i guess it's an edge case for some employees so they just tell you whatever
> I actually find this yesterday, which is the modelo 620 to pay the tax after bying the vehicle, and it clearly states what to do when you're a non resident, which means it's possible.
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest why bother with the hassle??

Just get the dealer to put the car in your girlfriends name??. 
Im assuming she has a rental contract???

You don't need a driving licence to own a car, just one to drive it...

I did this with the stop gap car I needed for the two months in the uk before we moved out here. My son was the registered keeper (he has no driving licence) but I insured it and drove it. He then sold it after we moved as it was already in his name..


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Barriej said:


> To be honest why bother with the hassle??
> 
> Just get the dealer to put the car in your girlfriends name??.
> Im assuming she has a rental contract???
> ...


It always confuses me when people get insurance on something they don't own. Whatever happened to "you must have an insurable interest ..."?


----------



## Alexander Is. (8 mo ago)

Barriej said:


> To be honest why bother with the hassle??
> 
> Just get the dealer to put the car in your girlfriends name??.
> Im assuming she has a rental contract???
> ...


Exactly that's definitely the easiest solution without any hassle that many people are adopting !


----------

